# Hiramic Legend



## tomasball (May 30, 2014)

Reading the Spring 2014 edition of the Texas Prince Hall Grand Lodge magazine, on page 14 I found an article relating that a class of 85 candidates had witnessed the "Hiramic Legend performed in full" at the Grand Lodge meeting.  The article described this as something very special and unusual.  Obviously, there's a limit to what we can discuss openly on this board, but since the story was printed in your magazine, is it possible to explain to an outsider what that meant?  Is the Hiramic Legend not always a part of a raising ceremony?


----------



## MoonlightMadness357 (May 31, 2014)

tomasball said:


> Reading the Spring 2014 edition of the Texas Prince Hall Grand Lodge magazine, on page 14 I found an article relating that a class of 85 candidates had witnessed the "Hiramic Legend performed in full" at the Grand Lodge meeting.  The article described this as something very special and unusual.  Obviously, there's a limit to what we can discuss openly on this board, but since the story was printed in your magazine, is it possible to explain to an outsider what that meant?  Is the Hiramic Legend not always a part of a raising ceremony?


 
If I read the post correctly I think I can explain. I believe this refers to the scenario where they were as i can assume conducted thru the full length ceremony of the Hiramic Legend, unlike however the situations where either they received a short hand version for the benefit of time or watched the ceremony be performed without any participation both of which I could see as not constituting as "Hiramic Legend performed in full"


----------



## dfreybur (May 31, 2014)

In some jurisdictions there exist long and short forms of the lectures.  Maybe it's that.  In this case I suspect it's a variation in the amount of floor work conducted during the degree.  Come to an Illinois third degree some time to see how much extra detail can get added to the floor work.


----------



## BroBook (Jun 2, 2014)

I would think that since,as you stated 
To you the implication seemed as this was an unusual occurrence so it probably included bees and hourglass figures and such!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------

